# Apc be500y-in



## ajish (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm not understanding whether my ups battery is down or its yelling due to overload????????/ pls help...........
Its yelling when no electricity...... & not even 1 sec backup........ what to do?????? but its charging normally.........


----------



## Skud (Aug 28, 2012)

Time to change the battery. You can lodge your issue online.

How old is your UPS?


----------



## ajish (Aug 28, 2012)

i bought it in july 2006......

how many batteries does this have?????? only one or set of two????
APC BE500Y-IN......model no:

pls reply.........................


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 28, 2012)

APC Live chat is the best.
GO on their website and have a chat with a technician


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2012)

I think I've seen same thing in another thread.


----------

